# candy cane pee??



## hobbyiswine (Jan 13, 2013)

I made some lemon pee last summer and flavored with strawberry. To be honest, the flavor was not that great. Not very strong and i put the bottles on the shelf. Tonight i put a bottle in the cooler and popped it. First glass was fruity and good. Put the bottle back on ice and drinking the rest now...holy candy canes!!! If i did not know better i would think i was drinking candy cane wine! Somehow the lemon strawberry flavors combined to form a peppermint flavor that is VERY interesting. I told my wife to close her eyes and imagine candy canes and she agreed with enthusiasm. Good stuff.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 13, 2013)

I too found the flavors much better after aging. Still caused acid reflux problems with the 2 of us though.
I was hoping the acid would die down with aging but in 6 months it did not.


----------

